# New 28krs Is Home!



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well here she is after having to wait a whole week (I know I know) We've been busy getting everything stowed for our first trip on Father's Day. We're in love with her and can't wait to get out of town. First trip will be dry camping on the beach with a Honda 2000i generator. Please keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Well here she is after having to wait a whole week (I know I know) We've been busy getting everything stowed for our first trip on Father's Day. We're in love with her and can't wait to get out of town. First trip will be dry camping on the beach with a Honda 2000i generator. Please keep your fingers crossed for us!
> [snapback]116863[/snapback]​


I'll be thinking of you and I am soon headed out for 11 days of dry camping, first DC of the year! you'll be on the beach, I'll be in the woods! 
Tawnya


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Is the photo that I posted viewable by my signature? I can't see anything...hmmm


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time skippershe
Don't forget to take pics of your first trip out

No I don't see any picture in your sig.

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > Well here she is after having to wait a whole week (I know I know) We've been busy getting everything stowed for our first trip on Father's Day.Â We're in love with her and can't wait to get out of town.Â First trip will be dry camping on the beach with a Honda 2000i generator.Â Please keep your fingers crossed for us!
> ...


Have a great trip and let me know how everything goes


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT...







I'm sure you'll have a blast. My 3 y/o son is hooked on camping and I'm sure your little guy will be as well


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sunny It's Home! Whoo Hoo!!! sunny

Have a great first trip, skippershe!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dynadobe (Jun 3, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Well here she is after having to wait a whole week (I know I know) We've been busy getting everything stowed for our first trip on Father's Day. We're in love with her and can't wait to get out of town. First trip will be dry camping on the beach with a Honda 2000i generator. Please keep your fingers crossed for us!
> [snapback]116863[/snapback]​


Ours is on order, should be here in a few weeks. I'm very interested in how you like yours.

Mary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dynadobe said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > Well here she is after having to wait a whole week (I know I know) We've been busy getting everything stowed for our first trip on Father's Day.Â We're in love with her and can't wait to get out of town.Â First trip will be dry camping on the beach with a Honda 2000i generator.Â Please keep your fingers crossed for us!
> ...



Hi Mary,
please keep in touch and let me know when you get yours home...we can trade notes!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats and enjoy the TT.









happy camping.

scott


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

skippershe, 
Congrats on the 28krs. We have had ours for about 3 months and we love it!!







Good luck on your first of many adventures. Let us know how everything went.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Congrats on the Roo. We love ours also. We are anxiously awaiting our second trip on 6/14.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

YEAAAA!!!!!

Congrats to you and your family. Camp On!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

action


----------

